# Audi A3 Sportback LED Headlamps



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Personally, one of the coolest features of the new A3 is bringing full LED headlamps to the compact class of vehicles. It just looks neat and is a real attention grabber - I know that I always stop and stare when I see a new A6 or A8 drive by with the full LED lamps. 

Hopefully this makes it to the US-spec A3s next year as I think it will make for a killer feature. 

http://auto-geil.de/2012/11/25/die-neuen-voll-led-scheinwerfer-im-2013-audi-a3-sportback/


----------



## NOLA-Ron (Sep 3, 2012)

So gorgeous.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Will be getting this option as long as its available. Super Hot.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

when will these be available in europe?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> when will these be available in europe?


 It's available for order now on the new Sportback, so I'm assuming they'll be available as part of the Sportback on-sale launch come February.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> It's available for order now on the new Sportback, so I'm assuming they'll be available as part of the Sportback on-sale launch come February.


 Would that be as "on sale in North America"? Frankly trick head lights don't do much for me... they just have to get the job done of keeping me from driving off a cliff or into a lake at night. OTOH, if I could float in front of my car facing rearwards while driving at night, well, I might have a different opinion (while wondering just what was in my mocha latte). 

In order for Audi to grab any more $$ from me, they'll have to offer Avant/allroad/SportBack with roof rails for locking in a roof rack system. I hate the Q series, which seem like the automotive equivalent of platform shoes. 

The allroad checks all my boxes with exception of the what's under the hood. Thirty-eight hundred pounds or so being dragged around by barely more than 200 hp just doesn't cut it. 

Okay I admit it, I'm just another whiny Audi phan boi


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

SoSuMi said:


> Would that be as "on sale in North America"? Frankly trick head lights don't do much for me... they just have to get the job done of keeping me from driving off a cliff or into a lake at night. OTOH, if I could float in front of my car facing rearwards while driving at night, well, I might have a different opinion (while wondering just what was in my mocha latte).


 They're available for order on Eurospec cars now, starting with the S3 with the Sportback being available slightly later. As for North America, we still know nothing, unfortunately.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> ...still know nothing, unfortunately.


 And that would be the story of my life :beer:


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

Interesting. I can't see why they wouldn't offer them in NA if they will be available in feb in Europe. The extra charge is 770 euros. Not bad.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

Audi makes art out of headlights.


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

George, you should make these headlights mandatory for All Fourtitude members. Seriously cool yes. But also seriously safe. Better night-time visibility has to be a good thing. I am sure they're good in fog too.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

SoSuMi said:


> Would that be as "on sale in North America"? Frankly trick head lights don't do much for me... they just have to get the job done of keeping me from driving off a cliff or into a lake at night. OTOH, if I could float in front of my car facing rearwards while driving at night, well, I might have a different opinion (while wondering just what was in my mocha latte).
> 
> In order for Audi to grab any more $$ from me, they'll have to offer Avant/allroad/SportBack with roof rails for locking in a roof rack system. I hate the Q series, which seem like the automotive equivalent of platform shoes.
> 
> ...


 very well said. I looked briefly at trading my A3 for an avant but for the added price would need the 3.0t. But that would be more like an S4 avant, wouldn't it


----------

